# Pressing vinyl on the front & back of shirt



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I think I am going to get my fist job that will require I press vinyl to both the front and back of the T-shirts.

I am using Eco-film, do I just press one side and then the other just as I would if I were doing just the one side? Or, is there any steps I need to take, or avoid to ensure it is done properly? 

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

You can do that but I would suggest you "dress" your press with the material so that only one layer of fabric is exposed to the heat. Otherwise when you heat the top you might loosen the adhesive on the other side.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

So I should try and fit it over the Platen?

I assume I would only have to do this when pressing the second side?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

It all depends on how your bottom platen is set up. I have one press that I cannot dress because it sits flat on the table. My other presses are raised and I dress them every time I'm doing front and back designs. You can dress the platen every time if you want to. I usually do that anyhow, especially with hoodies and sweatshirts.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks, Yeah I don't think it will be easy, but hopefully I will be able to get enough of the shirt around it so I can line it up straight enough to then press it.

Sounds like it is going to be a hassle compared to what a breeze it is doing just one side.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Or if yours isn't dressable you can always put something between the layers of material like a teflon sheet or piece of paper that will protect the other side.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

just press the side with the smaller image first and them turn them over and press the other side. no special handling required. let the shirts cool before you fold them.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

binki said:


> just press the side with the smaller image first and them turn them over and press the other side. no special handling required. let the shirts cool before you fold them.


 
Thanks for your input.

So doing it that way you have never run into the adhesive loosening as mentioned above?


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Dont forget to prepress.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Mabuzi said:


> Dont forget to prepress.


 
Yeah, thanks. I actually have had real good success with all the shirts I have done to date. The only thing is they have all been only one side and this next job I think I will be getting is going to be two sided. Just want to make sure I did it correctly.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I was doing 2 color transfers that were located in several locations all over the hoodies (hood, sleeve, front pocket, chest, back, butt..) and I found out that they would loosen if you didn't protect them from the heat while doing the other spots or side.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I really appreciate your input.

Yeah, I definitely don't want it coming loose, but I sure would *love it* if I could simple press it as I normally do.

No easy answers.


----------



## jayman2143 (Nov 22, 2008)

Louie2010 said:


> I really appreciate your input.
> 
> Yeah, I definitely don't want it coming loose, but I sure would *love it* if I could simple press it as I normally do.
> 
> No easy answers.


To be honest I've always just pressed one side, let cool, and then press the other side. Never had an issue with the adhesive coming loose.


----------



## odil1372 (Aug 15, 2009)

I've never had a problem with vinyl coming loose when pressing both sides either, but I've never used eco-film. We use siser and thermoflex.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Louie2010 said:


> Thanks for your input.
> 
> So doing it that way you have never run into the adhesive loosening as mentioned above?


nope, if it comes back to you a year later and it is loose you can press it right back down and it will stick. 

here is what we do, 

prepress, press for 5 seconds, peel, put down next color, press for 5 seconds, ....

once all that is done we press for another 10 seconds and we are done. this is with siser easyweed.


----------

